# تعليم Dynamite وربطه مع Civil 3d بأستخدام 3d Max بروابط Mediafire من رفع المهندس قيس



## م.قيس (3 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني الكرام كحلوان على ما حدث من سوء فهم بين وبين الادارة واستخدام عضويتي بما لا يرضي الله والعباد

قمت باكمال رفع دروس الاستاذ المهندس فواز العنسي على سيرفر الميديا فاير لاني لامتلاكي خط انترنت سريع



الدرس الاول
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zhz0j4w84vyoht2*

الدرس الثاني
*http://www.mediafire.com/?modgdcezk9fffu7*

الدرس الثالث
*http://www.mediafire.com/?ql9hqgmvo02k1h5*

الدرس الرابع
*http://www.mediafire.com/?xzfzo83frf31if5*


الدرس الخامس
http://www.mediafire.com/?76b9k8ui1yf958d


الدرس السادس
http://www.mediafire.com/?khwbc4ydp4xcoly


الدرس السابع
http://www.mediafire.com/?bq92o9qsphheg7h


data

http://www.mediafire.com/?37eoua3ma889nk0



المهندس قيس


​


----------



## م كمال بدر (3 يوليو 2011)

مبروك العودة يا هندسة


----------



## م.قيس (3 يوليو 2011)

م كمال بدر قال:


> مبروك العودة يا هندسة



شكرا لك على زوقك


----------



## noor-noor (3 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ع جهودكم


----------



## قيس فلسطين (3 يوليو 2011)

كلمة شكر تكفي


----------



## mostafammy (3 يوليو 2011)

مبروك العودة من جديد


----------



## mostafammy (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.قيس (3 يوليو 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> مبروك العودة من جديد




حياكم الله


----------



## sosohoho (3 يوليو 2011)

مبروك ^_^


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا مهندس قيس وبارك الله فيك وحمد الله علي السلامه


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (3 يوليو 2011)

مبروك للعودة وننتظر المزيد من التواصل لتعم الفائدة لجميع الزملاء ونورت المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## عزت محروس (3 يوليو 2011)

نورت و الف مبروك على عودتك للمنتدى


----------



## م.قيس (3 يوليو 2011)

sosohoho قال:


> مبروك ^_^



حياكي وبياكي


----------



## م.قيس (3 يوليو 2011)

ابو عباده المصري قال:


> مشكور يا مهندس قيس وبارك الله فيك وحمد الله علي السلامه




الله يخليك صديقي واخي وحبيبي ابا عبادة


----------



## م.قيس (3 يوليو 2011)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> مبروك للعودة وننتظر المزيد من التواصل لتعم الفائدة لجميع الزملاء ونورت المنتدى وشكرا




منور بوجودك اخانا عبد العزيز


----------



## م.قيس (3 يوليو 2011)

عزت محروس قال:


> نورت و الف مبروك على عودتك للمنتدى




منور بوجودك ايضا اخي عزت


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (3 يوليو 2011)

_*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ....مهندس قيس والى الامام دائما ....
*_


----------



## م.قيس (4 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ....مهندس قيس والى الامام دائما ....
> *_




جزانا وجزاك كل الخير اخي


----------



## لهون لهونى (5 يوليو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك يا مهندس العزيز اهلا بعودتك


----------



## elfaki (6 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً و حمداً لله على السلامة و العودة و إلى الأمام.


----------



## الماحى دمنهور (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس قيس لو سمحت محتاجين برنامج التحويل من 3dmax الى civil 3d والعكس ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## elfaki (16 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## زهزوه (17 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله عالسلامة م.قيس ومشكورعلى إعادة رفع الدروس , روابط م.فواز عشرة و انت رفعت سبعة بانتظار الثلاث روابط الباقية وجزاك اله خير و نورت المنتدى .


----------



## fhamm (29 يوليو 2011)

*مشكور ياباشمهندس قيس وبارك الله فيكم وحمد الله علي عودتكم لنا *
*ولي سؤال لو سمحت هو كيف نحدد المحطات علي البرنامج لان البرنامج دائما يعطي 20 متر *
*ولم اعرف طريقة لجعلها كل 25 مترا سواء في التخطيط الافقي او في القطاع الطولي *
وفقكم الله دائما​


----------



## مصري مصري 1 (30 يوليو 2011)

الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر ربنا يكرمك


----------



## eng.ali fikry (1 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد على خميس (2 مارس 2012)

فعلا كنا محتاجين .... والله ينفعك كما نفعتنا .... شكرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (3 مارس 2012)

الله عليك تسلم ايديك وشكراً


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (9 يونيو 2012)

*ارجو اعادة تحميل الدروس التالية اذا ممكن 
5-6-7.
و ال data*


----------



## kamal3yashar (18 يونيو 2012)

ما يصح الا الصحيح


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (28 يونيو 2012)

م.قيس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخواني الكرام كحلوان على ما حدث من سوء فهم بين وبين الادارة واستخدام عضويتي بما لا يرضي الله والعباد
> 
> ...



نرجو من المهندس قيس اعادة تحميل الدروس التالية لانها محذفة 

data

الدرس السابع

الدرس السادس

الدرس الخامس

وشكرا مسبقا

​

​


----------



## archivil (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اساتذتي ...

برجاء اعادة رفع الدروس 5 , 6 , 7 , data 

وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## archivil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

up


----------



## aamer abd (6 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم الموضوع جدا جمي ولكن نرجو اعادة رفع الملف 5و6و7 والداتا لانهم مش شغالين او ياريت تبعتوهم على الايميل 
[email protected]
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## عزمي حماد (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*أولا شكرا للمهندس قيس على مجهوده
وبالنسبة للأخ aamer abd كنت اتمنى ان يكون طلبك اعادة رفعها عالموقع لتعم الفائدة للجميع
وليس ارسالهم عالايميل
*​


----------



## eng Anwar8 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا وبارك الله بيك .. بس روابط الدروس : الخامس والسادس والسابع لا تعمل ؟؟


----------



## فواز العنسي (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير يا سيد الناس


----------



## م.قيس (15 أكتوبر 2012)

فواز العنسي قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا سيد الناس



شرفت أخي الفاضل ، نورت الموضوع


----------



## خالد الخشن (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و جاري التحميل
وكنت محتاج الاضافات اللي بتربط البرناماجين مع بعض


----------



## sunofnile (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس قيس ولكن تم حذف المفات من الميديا فاير ابتداء من الخامس برجاء اعادة الرفع


----------



## هانى بحيرى (23 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المجهود العظيم
لكن الروس الخامس والسادس والسابع لم اتمكن من تنزيلهم هل يمكن الرفع لهذة الدروس مرة اخرى
شكرا


----------



## baio210 (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووور ... لكن الدروس 5,6,7 لم اتمكن من تنزيلهم هل يمكن ان ترفع هذه الدروس مرة اخرى


----------

